# A Toolpost for the Cross-Slide (Lathe)



## HMF (Oct 3, 2011)

http://www.projectsinmetal.com/free-metalworking-project-plans-a-toolpost-for-the-cross-slide-lathe/


Thor Hansen has several great plans on his website. (http://thor50hansen.mittnettsted.com/m/indexe.htm) This particular plan is for a very rigid toolpost that can be made completely on the lathe (not requiring a mill). Thor walks the reader through the process in the PDF document below. Be sure to visit Thor’s site for more great plans.


----------

